# Searching for previous Owner - R McCabe, Wexford



## Cornish (4 September 2016)

Hi, I bought a lovely 3/4yo grey mare last September, imported to UK early Sept 2015 by a contact here in Cornwall. The passport lists R(Robert?) McCabe of Corbally, Wexford as the previous Owner. I'm very happy with the horse and would just like to find out a little about her breeding if possible - she's just listed as 'Irish mare' on a white passport. I've had no joy in reaching the previous Owner. Can anyone help? Many thanks in advance. 

Also posted in the Ireland regional board


----------

